# spousal visa



## stallone (Sep 21, 2015)

is it possible to apply for a spousal visa in s.a as a first time applicant meaning you had never applied for a visa to s.a before. Because I have heard some people saying if you have never acquired a visa before you will need to apply in your home country. I need to put my spouse on my visa critical skills as an accompanying party.


----------

